

The Modern Marketer’s Guide to App Analytics and Measurement - n8
http://blog.urx.com/post/72905495808/the-modern-marketers-guide-to-app-analytics-and

======
jmilinovich
The goal here is to build a data framework that decouples dev time from an app
marketer's need to try several approaches at once.

Would love to hear from HN any other strategies/suggestions that work in this
vain.

